# James Cormack



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

I recently found an old national Union of Seamans members contributions book belonging to a James Cormack who was born in Orkney and lived at The Loan, St Catherines Place in Kirkwall. His D.O.B is noted as 30.1.1925. He date of enrolment was 24.3.65 at Dundee and enrolled by M.A. Leiper. James was a cook/Stwd.
Amount paid in was sixty shillings

Would any of SN members have any more information on James Cormack or perhaps any family members whom i could contact and give the NUS book to.


----------



## Orkney (Jan 7, 2006)

I think he was the father of Ken Amer's wife Glenys. I will ask when I see one of them next.


----------



## Orkney (Jan 7, 2006)

Alan

I have spoken to Ken, it appears this was his father in law but there was a divorce and it might be a bit dellicate to procede but he will mention it to Glynis.

Graeme


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Graeme for the info . lets see what happens


----------

